# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Супер Игра "Черные глаза"

## babich

А вот еще игра!!! "Черные глаза" 
Проходит на ура 100% на любом мероприятии. Игру проводить нада в середине второго стола. Приглажаете в центр зала пятерых мужчин со своими стульями, естественно усаживете их на стулья лицом к гостям и объясняете, что конкурс танцевальный, но так как они(мужики) все в авторитете поэтому будут танцевать сидя!!! Но есть одно условие - танцуют только те части тела кторые Вы им предложите!!!! И так начинаем!!! 
К примеру: 
1) Танцуют только брови. 
2)Танцуют только брови и глаза. 
После это благодорите за разминку и оглашаете,что со следующего этапа будут удаляться худшие танцоры. 
3)Танцуют брови, глаза и язык. 
4)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык и рот. 
5) Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот и голова. 
Полуфинал: 
6)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот, голова, обе руки и обе ноги. 
Финал: 
Подымаете двух полуфиналистов, поворачиваете задом к гостям, коммандуете "руки за голову" 
7) Танцуют только попы!!!! 
Женщины в эфории, зал аплодирует, просят бис!!!!

----------

Доценко Татьяна (16.11.2017)

----------


## babich

кто пробывал? ну как?

----------


## Alenajazz

> кто пробывал?


Аналогичную игру проводила, но в компании друзей, называлась "Поп-группа". Сначала название поп-группе придумывают. Типа, группа "такая" приехала поздравить. Я делала игру под музыку группы "Металлика" (весьма неожиданно было для участников) Нужно было написать возраст именинника по-очереди - глазами, бровями, губами, руками, корпусом и бёдрами. Спасибо тому, кто выкладывал на форуме эту игру :Ok:  В конце (когда бёдрами пишут цифру) - восклицательный знак ставят. Прикольно было, весело. :Aga: 
С детьми  проводила, когда мои танцоры переодеваются на другой номер, а зрители-дети - участвуют в игре, только с детьми - безбедренный вариант, хорошо проходит :Aga:

----------


## babich

> Аналогичную игру проводила, но в компании друзей, называлась "Поп-группа". Сначала название поп-группе придумывают. Типа, группа "такая" приехала поздравить. Я делала игру под музыку группы "Металлика" (весьма неожиданно было для участников) Нужно было написать возраст именинника по-очереди - глазами, бровями, губами, руками, корпусом и бёдрами. Спасибо тому, кто выкладывал на форуме эту игру В конце (когда бёдрами пишут цифру) - восклицательный знак ставят. Прикольно было, весело.
> С детьми  проводила, когда мои танцоры переодеваются на другой номер, а зрители-дети - участвуют в игре, только с детьми - безбедренный вариант, хорошо проходит


На заметочку  kuku

----------


## saksonita

а я на свадьбе делаю эту игру для свидетелей! прошу написать поздравление молодожёнам поздравление филейными частями тела! :smile:

----------


## Айрен

а я видела конкурс в ночном клубе, там чисто бедрами писали предложения и словосочетания. и каждый человек - это буква. народ лежал от смеха. не знаю правда, уместно ли подобное на свадьбе.

----------


## Alenajazz

> уместно ли подобное на свадьбе.


Думаю, что надо смотреть по тому, кто гости. Если не брать с бёдрами вариант (пошловато выглядит, если честно...), то можно и на свадьбе. А в своей компании - неплохо...

----------


## Лев

> там чисто бедрами писали


во дают, а игра-то вроде "Чёрные глаза" называется :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Лев*,
 Так я её так не называю! У меня: ПОП-ГРУППА!:smile::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> там чисто бедрами писали


Вот - автор фразы!

----------


## Лев

> А вот еще игра!!! "Черные глаза"


...а это как?

----------


## Эдель

Есле добавить и другие части тела, то похоже на "Ленивые танцы".

----------


## Лев

> Есле добавить и другие части тела, то похоже на "Ленивые танцы".


а причём тут "Чёрные глаза"?:rolleyes:

----------


## ноздрина ира

я тоже проводила такой вариант игры, но только попами. а у вас очень интересный вариант. обязательно подумаю, как это подать и попробую. как получится, отвечу. но бровями еще никогда не пробовали.......

----------


## Беспалый

> а причём тут "Чёрные глаза"?


А под Айдамира Мугу сидя колбасятся...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
У меня  жена проводит этот конкурс (а называет она его "Смирительная рубашка"), начиная со всех частей тела (естественно, сидя), постепенно исключая ноги, руки, туловище... доходя до одних глаз.

----------


## Alex6767

Я много раз слышала про эту игру. Но так и не рискну  сделать. Боюсь что будет казаться пошло.

----------


## Люсиль

> Я много раз слышала про эту игру. Но так и не рискну  сделать. Боюсь что будет казаться пошло.


Я, чтоб так не показалось ,когда провожу конкурс "Черные глаза"  ,в финале не произношу :"Танцуют только попы". Я говорю, с интригой :"Внимание, а теперь танцует та часть тела,которая еще не танцевала ." И деже пожилая аудитория танцует этот конкурс без психологического зажима ,раскрепощенно и весело -на ура проходит.

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Спасибо за "Чёрные глаза" и группу поп. Прикольно получается!!! Люсиль! Замечательный выход, особенно, когда... после небольшой паузы!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## тамада Анна

а я провожу эту игру для свидетелей, говорю , что воры за украденнюя туфлю просят , чтоб свидетели написали  Например  Оля+ Саша= любовь! А потом им говорю что написать они должны не совсем традиционным способом  с помощью своей пятой точки. Ставлю их на стулья спиной к гостя  и поехали синхронно по одной букве.

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

Конкурс прикольный сам его проводил не раз , но ленивые танцы круче!!!!

----------


## shoymama

> Конкурс прикольный сам его проводил не раз , но ленивые танцы круче!!!!


 Согласна!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

"Ленивые танцы" вообще СУПЕРРРР!!!!На последнем юбилее просили станцевать на "бис"...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Может я чего то не поняла..а зачем  отдельную тему открывать то было? Игра как игра. для игр у нас уже есть темы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=118682&page=23
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28772&page=211

----------


## Ночка

> "Ленивые танцы" вообще СУПЕРРРР!!!!На последнем юбилее просили станцевать на "бис"...


но ооочень древняя, у нас ее все уже знают, а тут "так ..но чуточку не так")))) :Ok:

----------


## надюшка311

По -моему попой к людям вставать это совсе неприлично, не говоря о том, что ею придется ещё и буквы выводить.Я бы точно не хотела на своей свадьбе видеть, как я всей душой, а ко мне всей попой.

----------


## Kiska2009

> По -моему попой к людям вставать это совсе неприлично, не говоря о том, что ею придется ещё и буквы выводить.Я бы точно не хотела на своей свадьбе видеть, как я всей душой, а ко мне всей попой.


Не знаю у кого как,а у меня ПОП-ГРУППА даже на самых интеллегентных свадьбах всегда проходит на УРА!

----------


## Ночка

ПОП группа идет на Ура в самых "строгих" компашках.

----------


## Ponj29

неужели, что бы развеселить народ, нужно у них перед лицом попой покрутить?

----------


## babich

короче эта игра, как некоторые песни Modern Talking, всегда актуальны ))))))

----------


## Гипотенуза

> кто пробывал? ну как?


Я проводила, прошло весело! У меня были: танец сидя, танец рук, танец ног,танец торса, танец головы, танец мимики лица и танец попы. Кому нарезочки нужны, пишите.

----------


## тапочка74

Конечно нужны....

----------


## Гипотенуза

*Музыкальные нарезки для танцев на стульях (делала сама):
*
1 танец сидя.mp3
2 танец ног.wav
3 танец рук.wav
4 танец торса.wav
5 танец головы.wav
Еще не все загрузились....

----------


## тапочка74

Жалко, у меня "народ" не грузит...

----------


## Гипотенуза

6 танец мимики лица.wav
Скачать 7 Танец попой.mp3 с WebFile.RU

----------


## Natalischa

Согласна со многими, что игра - класс! Сама же проводила много раз на различных праздниках, но использовала все части тела: н-р, руки и голова, ноги и плечи, язычок и ручки и т.п.

----------


## тапочка74

Гипотенуза
Спасибо Вам Большое, у меня на день рождение подруги, конкурс прошел на Ура!!!

----------


## Natatulka

Проводила несколько раз, всегда проходит здорово, особенно если танцуют одни мужчины

----------


## gilyazov

Я провожу выступление поп группы со свидетелями на выкуп туфельки, идет всегда на ура.

----------


## Олеся27

Здравствуйте! Внимательно почитала все сообщения. Какие вы молодцы, честное слово. Я бы тоже поделилась своим небольшим опытом, но боюсь, вам все уже известно. Только у меня просьба одна - пожалуйста, не пишите - "ужасная игра, ", это для того, чтобы тамаду выгнали" или что то подобное.Очень не приятно читать. Как пощечина, ей -Богу. Пусть каждый решает, что ему лучше подойдет.

----------


## Эдель

У меня единственной, наверное, будет отрицательный отзыв по поводу этого конкурса. Провожу его только на юбилеях, когда публика от 45 и старше (попы убираю). У нас в городе молодежь его не любит, считает скучным и заезженным. Отбрасывает еще при написании сценария. В принципе я с ними согласна, для стариков - этот конкурс то что надо, молодежь же предпочитает, что нибудь по драйвовей и по энергичней.

----------


## Alenajazz

> молодежь же предпочитает


смотря как подать и что подходит под критерий молодёжь.
Я своим юным танцорам провела данный вариант конкурса, но под названием "африканские танцы". Участвовало около 50 человек!!!
Мужу в этом году сделала группу фанаток - тот же принцип игры, только назвала её Фан-клуб (на его Днюху) Нарисовала всем бороды и усы (как у него), одела его футбольные майки разных команд. Тут танцевание разными частями тела - не самое главное. Главное - соус, под котором всё это подаётся.

----------


## ice

• Танцы на стульях.( Дед мороз должен уметь хорошо двигаться)

Задача ваша непростая.
Сейчас, со стула не вставая ,
вам предстоит пуститься в пляс.
Таким вот будет мой наказ.

1.Наши руки-не для скуки! Пусть танцуют только руки! 
2.Гости больше страсти ждут- теперь плечи в пляс идут! 
3.Ниже спустимся, и вот- танцуют бедра и живот.
4.Отдохнули вы немножко- в пляс пускаем ваши ножки! 
5.Все танцуют молодцом! теперь в пляс идет лицо! 
6.В этот миг и в этот час тело всё выходит в пляс!(любую отрывную.).аплодисменты-минус один.

----------


## Мария В

Обожаю эту игрушу )))
Спасибо за музыкальные нарезки! А то сама всё время ленюсь, благо музыкант включал какие-то свои...

----------


## Alenajazz

> только назвала её Фан-клуб (на его Днюху) Нарисовала всем бороды и усы (как у него), одела его футбольные майки разных команд. Тут танцевание разными частями тела - не самое главное. Главное - соус, под котором всё это подаётся.


А вот и фото с этого праздника:

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

прочитала все посты в этой темке. не понимаю почему у некоторых возникает негатив при чтении некоторых вариантов этой игры. как ее не проведи она всяк хороша. будь она с "попой" или без. я давно ее не использовала, думаю пора вернуть ее в свой сценарий. 
для каждого конкурса есть свой игрок.

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> У меня единственной, наверное, будет отрицательный отзыв


ЭДЕЛЬ, у меня был случай, в году так 2007,  на свадьбе, когда заказчик (мама) убедительно просила не выпускать пародию на Сердючку, потому что друзья молодых ее не воспринимают никак, она у них не в почете. а я забыла! как она прошла на ура, еще и на бис просили. вот. 
а ты попробуй эту игру переделать, что=то изменить. как=то подругому преподнести

----------


## malchuk

> ЭДЕЛЬ, у меня был случай, в году так 2007,  на свадьбе, когда заказчик (мама) убедительно просила не выпускать пародию на Сердючку, потому что друзья молодых ее не воспринимают никак, она у них не в почете. а я забыла! как она прошла на ура, еще и на бис просили. вот. 
> а ты попробуй эту игру переделать, что=то изменить. как=то подругому преподнести


аналогичная была ситуация. Вывод получается один. Когда рассматривается программа на трезвую - что-то не устраивает. Но когда внимание разбавляется градусами - то это "что-то" очень даже чего =)

Относительно конкурса частями тела. Сначала тоже боялся проводить, затем постепенно стал вводить и сейчас почти везде использую. Везде проходит хорошо. Каждый воспринимает данный конкурс в меру своей распущенности. Так что не боИтесь и дерзайте =)

----------


## Аверина

Надо попробовать провести! Сегодня и откатаю, а то гости уже 4 ый раз на моем празднике- всю голову уже себе сломала! Спасибо! :Vah:

----------


## Ольга Анисимова

Здравствуй, Гипотенуза! Поможешь с нарезками?

----------


## Гипотенуза

Скачать 7 Танец попой.mp3 с WebFile.RUСкачать 6 танец мимики лица.wav с WebFile.RU

----------


## Гипотенуза

по просьбам еще нарезки к игре "Танцы сидя": Скачать 5 танец головы.wav с WebFile.RU
Скачать 4 танец торса.wav с WebFile.RU
Скачать 3 танец рук.wav с WebFile.RUСкачать 2 танец ног.wav с WebFile.RU
Скачать 1 танец сидя.mp3 с WebFile.RU

----------


## Разговорчивая

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Конкурс прикольный сам его проводил не раз , но ленивые танцы круче!!!!


А можно узнать чем ленивые танцы отличаются?

 у меня этот конкурс просто называется танцы сидя.  всегда идёт на УРА! только вот две недели назад, когда один веселый дяденька лет 50-ти танцевал мимикой у него выпала вся вставная челюсть. Я в шоке, гости ржут не останавливаясь, у меня все мышцы на лице ноют от боли)(так я давно не смеялась.........)
А он, представляете - вскакивает со стула, хватает с пола челюсь, вставляет на место и продолжает развлекаться.....
Мы с мужем этот драйв надолго запомнили.......

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> А можно узнать чем ленивые танцы отличаются?


черные глаза, танцы сидя, дурдом - все эти названия относятся к одному конкурсу. Лично присут-а на свадьбе, ведущая проводила во время застолья танцы сидя, народ реагировал, но как-то вяло, может энергетика ведущей не соответствовала конкурсу. И другой раз: когда ведущая приглашала выйти несколько парней и они танцевали разными частями тела - здесь реакция была получше, парни танцевали, народ смеялся.

----------


## Тимофеева

Я видела как тамада пригласила 4-ёх девушек и они попами каждая свою цифру пытались нарисовать, в моём случае был год свадьбы 2010. Вышло смешно и прикольно!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

на 8 марта проводила конкурс "танцы сидя",но заранее дала девушкам роли,которые они не должны забывать во время танцев.Были известные личности-Екатерина Великая,Жанна Дарк,Принцесса Диана, Мэрилин Монро.Ах,да!Чуть не забыла...до танцев вместе давали характеристику дамам этим и представляли их особенности поведения,движений.например,решили,что Диана должна быть скованной,жеманной,ножки вместе,ручки на коленях.а жесты Жанны Дарк резкие,размашистые,грубоватые!так и танцевали.очень забавно.

----------


## Patrulya

Спасибо за идею и варианты "соусов". Обязательно проведу на следующем своем мероприятии - день рождение девушки.

----------


## Елизавета II

Я обожаю эту игру!Сама песня "Чёрные глаза" заводит.Но у меня был форс-мажор в супер финале,когда два участника танцуют танго со стулом :Yahoo: участник так разошёлся,что зацепил неоновую лампу  на потолке!Ужас!так неудобно было,виноватой себя чувствовала.Как вот предотвратить все ситуации неприятные?

----------


## LUSHA

завтра попробую на свадьбе эти "Черные глаза", только с мужчинами, они как то с большей отдачей в конкурсах участвуют.

----------


## TALEMA

"Черные глаза" супер! Не могу скачать танец мимики лица и танец попой. Прошу, пожалуйста, можно через другой файлообменник!!! Первые танцы скачала через народ. Спасибо заранее!!!!

----------


## Actress

Да,я тоже провожу Ленивые Танцы. кстати отличная идея с  языком!, теперь будут у меня еще и язычками танцевать. Хотя сама игра старая и мне не нравится, но людям чрезвычайно нравится! Вообще народ любит смотреть на своих знакомых и незнакомых людей в необычных ситуациях.

----------


## Татусяня

Я такое только с детьми проводилаОни сами друг другу части тела и лица заказываютИ происходит это типа батла.

----------


## Светка- пипетка

попробуй проведи, особенно прикольно. если участники одни мужчины!

----------


## Гном71

> А вот еще игра!!! "Черные глаза" 
> Проходит на ура 100% на любом мероприятии. Игру проводить нада в середине второго стола. Приглажаете в центр зала пятерых мужчин со своими стульями, естественно усаживете их на стулья лицом к гостям и объясняете, что конкурс танцевальный, но так как они(мужики) все в авторитете поэтому будут танцевать сидя!!! Но есть одно условие - танцуют только те части тела кторые Вы им предложите!!!! И так начинаем!!! 
> К примеру: 
> 1) Танцуют только брови. 
> 2)Танцуют только брови и глаза. 
> После это благодорите за разминку и оглашаете,что со следующего этапа будут удаляться худшие танцоры. 
> 3)Танцуют брови, глаза и язык. 
> 4)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык и рот. 
> 5) Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот и голова. 
> ...


Я пробовал. В прошлом году на выпускном. Действительно очень смешно получилось!!!!!

----------

